# Driving in LA since the latest pay cut



## QuietViolence

Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.

I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.

Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"

Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.

Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.

I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.

But seriously, something needs to be done.

P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


----------



## getemtheresafely

I feel your pain sister!!!!......6 months, 520 rides, 14000 miles and $ 8043.00 for me doesn't really mean squat considering my expenses


----------



## drovetobroke91604

Last night was my first night driving on the new rates. I'm disgusted. I won't drive thru the Hollywood hills to pick someone up for. $4. Why bother? Uber doesn't care. There's a million drivers willing to do it.


----------



## LAuberX

I cancelled a total of 15 rides after I accepted them yesterday because they were over 10 minutes away.

I could see closer cars on the customer app, what gives?


----------



## SupaJ

Uber drivers reportedly dealing with robberies in Los Angeles http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/22/uber-drivers-robberies/ via Engadget Android


----------



## The LAwnmower

I actually enjoy driving for Uber. Meeting people from different walks of life and making a few bucks. But there is a price for everything. This latest round of price cuts is under my price. While I only work about 4 or 5 hours on weekend nights this was the first weekend I didn't make over $100 bucks either night. Sad.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

I've been complaining about the new rates and it's gotten me pretty down on the whole driving thing. I'm actually amazed at how many drivers don't care and are still out there all day and night driving for pennies. 
With that said, I'm willing to acknowledge nothing is going to change. Ubers main goal is to eliminate the driver for the google car. They will continue to lower the prices and there's no way to change it. I'm gonna be positive and focus on my real goals in life cause working for a company like this is only going to ruin my mental health.


----------



## UberXWhip

More ridership my ass. Demand is the same or less than what it was. I'm in the OC market right next to LA. Been sitting here for over an hour without a single ping...too many f-ing drivers! A month ago I'd turn my phone on Sunday morn at 9am and get pinged in 10 mins and then continuously all day long...


----------



## UberXWhip

I just realized why I'm not getting pinged... we're all on top of each other begging for pennies...


----------



## skccvb

It's the same everywhere...far too many drivers chasing a finite amount of pings, at a fraction of what it SHOULD pay...


----------



## LookyLou

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.
> 
> Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"
> 
> Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.
> 
> Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.
> 
> I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.
> 
> But seriously, something needs to be done.
> 
> P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


Very well said and I am sure most drivers here, in their own way feel the same. And yes I did read it to the end as I'm sure most have.

I hope being able to vent here is helpful to you and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Eaton Zhou

UberX is going to be more like Airlines......barebones service b/c it is a price war. As a driver I feel the same feelings shared on this board. Though one of the reasons I decided to drive is b/c it is an optional gig. And as such, if I don't see my earnings improve I will just mail my iPhone back. There is only one thing Uber listens to and that's when drivers quit.....complaining about it is not going to do anything.


----------



## UberXWhip

Eaton Zhou said:


> UberX is going to be more like Airlines......barebones service b/c it is a price war. As a driver I feel the same feelings shared on this board. Though one of the reasons I decided to drive is b/c it is an optional gig. And as such, if I don't see my earnings improve I will just mail my iPhone back. There is only one thing Uber listens to and that's when drivers quit.....complaining about it is not going to do anything.


Pilots make good money and don't provide their own airplanes, so no, this is nothing like the airlines. People use Uber because it's convenient, the cars are clean, and the drivers are polite and speak English, not because it's cheap. Uber did not need to lower fares even more than they already were. They ramble on about the 25% promotion that they paid for. That was the cost of marketing. Now with all the press and the people that are 'in the know', there is no need for a continued price cut.

Riders were already receiving a superior service at a lower price vs. the taxi companies. The rate reductions were unnecessary to keep and grow current market share, no matter what some San Fran bean counter told them at corporate. They will suffer as a company because of that move.


----------



## MKEUber

UberXWhip said:


> Pilots make good money and don't provide their own airplanes, so no, this is nothing like the airlines.


Good money? A full time uber driver makes more than a first officer at a regional airline where starting pay is around $20,000 a year.


----------



## UberXWhip

MKEUber said:


> Good money? A full time uber driver makes more than a first officer at a regional airline where starting pay is around $20,000 a year.


**** some of you people are argumentative pukes. No wonder you drive for Uber. Regional airlines.....jesus...totally missed the point just to give a smart ass answer. Have fun making $3 an hour. Probably more than you deserve.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

MKEUber said:


> Good money? A full time uber driver makes more than a first officer at a regional airline where starting pay is around $20,000 a year.


And in what market and in what time frame would this full time UberX driver be making this money? Perhaps in the past in the right market. I doubt there are many markets where this might be possible. The one that comes to mind would be SF, where I don't think the fares have dropped as much. I suspect that might be because they don't want drivers protesting in front of the headquarters we help pay for.


----------



## remy

The LAwnmower said:


> I actually enjoy driving for Uber. Meeting people from different walks of life and making a few bucks. But there is a price for everything. This latest round of price cuts is under my price. While I only work about 4 or 5 hours on weekend nights this was the first weekend I didn't make over $100 bucks either night. Sad.


For every driver that says, " I like driving for Uber." Uber cuts more fares.


----------



## MKEUber

UberXWhip said:


> **** some of you people are argumentative pukes. No wonder you drive for Uber. Regional airlines.....jesus...totally missed the point just to give a smart ass answer. Have fun making $3 an hour. Probably more than you deserve.


How ironic for you to say that. Looking at your previous posts, there is not a bigger "argumentative puke" in here than yourself.

I was just making a point on how ignorant you are thinking every airline pilot is well compensated. Sure, those that have worked for over 20 years are making a decent living in the low 6 figures, but they had a long road of poor pay to get there. Pay and benefits have nosedived in the last decade, mostly to supplement your $97 fare to Phoenix.


----------



## Dave P

LAuberX said:


> I cancelled a total of 15 rides after I accepted them yesterday because they were over 10 minutes away.
> 
> I could see closer cars on the customer app, what gives?


I would bet that you'll be deactivated very soon. I haven't driven since the pay cut.


----------



## DriverNotNamedCrash

drovetobroke91604 said:


> Last night was my first night driving on the new rates. I'm disgusted. I won't drive thru the Hollywood hills to pick someone up for. $4. Why bother? Uber doesn't care. There's a million drivers willing to do it.


Just give them 2 or 3 stars.


----------



## SCdave

Yes, I read it to the end. I actually thought I had written it


----------



## QuietViolence

Yeah, as some of you mentioned, the latest pay cut was COMPLETELY unnecessary. Uber is already driving taxis out of business. They're already much more popular than Lyft, at least from what I've seen in LA. So why the pay cut? What, do they want to achieve a monopoly even more quickly? I know the real reason is because there's some soulless analyst there telling the soulless corporate drones that this will make them more money, but at the same time, it just feels kind of, well...sadistic. It's not like they NEED more money, so it really just feels like they're torturing us for fun.

In related news, I have a friend who drives, and his dad met one of the Uber investors, and they got to talking about the state of things. The investor eventually said something along the lines of, "As an investor, Uber is amazing, and I couldn't be more pleased with the money I'm making. As a human being, I think I may be going to hell for what we're doing to the drivers."

So really, it's not like they don't know they've created an awful situation. They're just not willing to do anything to slow their cash flow.


----------



## SCdave

QuietViolence said:


> Yeah, as some of you mentioned, the latest pay cut was COMPLETELY unnecessary. Uber is already driving taxis out of business. They're already much more popular than Lyft, at least from what I've seen in LA. So why the pay cut? What, do they want to achieve a monopoly even more quickly? I know the real reason is because there's some soulless analyst there telling the soulless corporate drones that this will make them more money, but at the same time, it just feels kind of, well...sadistic. It's not like they NEED more money, so it really just feels like they're torturing us for fun.
> 
> In related news, I have a friend who drives, and his dad met one of the Uber investors, and they got to talking about the state of things. The investor eventually said something along the lines of, "As an investor, Uber is amazing, and I couldn't be more pleased with the money I'm making. As a human being, I think I may be going to hell for what we're doing to the drivers."
> 
> So really, it's not like they don't know they've created an awful situation. They're just not willing to do anything to slow their cash flow.


Ahhh, that is the quote of the day. You win hands down. Well, my hands are up in submission but you still win hands down.


----------



## winston

UberXWhip said:


> People use Uber because it's convenient, the cars are clean, and the drivers are polite and speak English, not because it's cheap.
> Riders were already receiving a superior service at a lower price vs. the taxi companies. The rate reductions were unnecessary to keep and grow current market share, no matter what some San Fran bean counter told them at corporate. They will suffer as a company because of that move.


Agreed entirely. I would go as far as to say increases in Uberx rider usage has nothing to do with the lower rates, simply more people discovering the service. I don't recall ever having a passenger that cared that the rate was gonna be $8 instead of $10. If you are headed out for the night it doesn't matter. But, that cut kills the drivers earnings.


----------



## SCdave

winston said:


> Agreed entirely. I would go as far as to say increases in Uberx rider usage has nothing to do with the lower rates, simply more people discovering the service. I don't recall ever having a passenger that cared that the rate was gonna be $8 instead of $10. If you are headed out for the night it doesn't matter. But, that cut kills the drivers earnings.


I'm not pleased with the Uber Price Cuts. It places an enormous burden on the Driver disproportionate to driver compensation. Uber knows it. As stated above in QuietViolence post, even an Investor knows it -_ "As an investor, Uber is amazing, and I couldn't be more pleased with the money I'm making. As a human being, I think I may be going to hell for what we're doing to the drivers."_

Uber excels at numbers and their numbers say the Price Drop has increased Riders. It is not the only reason but price is a major factor. Slower growth is possible as was happening in 2013 and before the 2014 price cuts but Uber has a different plan. Again, nothing wrong with that plan or model per se. So, yes, price makes a big difference to stimulate fast growth.

My problem is that Uber has transferred a cost of growing their business onto the Driver that should not exist. The "Investor" understands this and feels guilty. Uber Corporate understands this and obviously doesn't feel it is a problem.

I've said this before in other threads, there are ways to compensate Drivers besides the current 80/20 fare split. This can be weekly compensation like Uber taking a smaller cut as a commission. It can be monthly or periodic compensation tied to hours app on, # of trips, gross fares, length of time driver has driven or a combination of all and then paid out in a bonus (monthly or quarterly). It could also be longer term with some type of voucher/stock option that can be turned into stock when Uber goes public with an IPO. This isn't a new concept, businesses do this all the time.

Until there is a culture shift at Uber Corporate, or some of the larger investors or many of the smaller ones push for this, Uber will keep on doing what they are doing. That is using Driver Assets/Direct Costs (our time, vehicles depreciation, and costs to maintain/repair vehicles, & fuel costs) to "help" finance growth. Again, "the slightly guilty" investor understands this. This cost for Uber would be a line item that Uber/any business would have on their balance sheet and they would be okay with it. But Uber does this cost accounting trick and this one but large costs of growing the business magically disappears (well, just is transferred from Uber/the investors to the Drivers).

I could be wrong, but that is just the way I see it. Does Uber have to do this (additional driver compensation packages), of course not. Could they do this easily, yes. Investors wouldn't see the same crazy return on investment but investors would see only "slightly" crazy return on investment...and they wouldn't go to hell 

** Sidenote: Just for arguments sake, take the 80/20 fare split out of the equation. If you do this, really each and every Uber Partner/Driver is, in some sense, "an uncompensated investor". We are adding value to the company but not being compensated. Wow, did the lightbulb just go on or what?


----------



## pepelemoko

drovetobroke91604 said:


> I've been complaining about the new rates and it's gotten me pretty down on the whole driving thing. I'm actually amazed at how many drivers don't care and are still out there all day and night driving for pennies.
> With that said, I'm willing to acknowledge nothing is going to change. Ubers main goal is to eliminate the driver for the google car. They will continue to lower the prices and there's no way to change it. I'm gonna be positive and focus on my real goals in life cause working for a company like this is only going to ruin my mental health.


I think you're right. Well said. It's demoralizing and dis-empowering.


----------



## pepelemoko

MKEUber said:


> Good money? A full time uber driver makes more than a first officer at a regional airline where starting pay is around $20,000 a year.


Identify thyself, fool: idiot, or troll?


----------



## pepelemoko

remy said:


> For every driver that says, " I like driving for Uber." Uber cuts more fares.


Yeah and we're getting shopped by Uber peeps, too. Usually I'm on to them when the first thing out of their mouth is, "So. How do like driving for Uber?" Seems to be little discussion on the topic.


----------



## skccvb

https://uberpeople.net/threads/do-the-math-uber.2458/

In support of the "going to hell for what Uber is doing to drivers...."


----------



## chi1cabby

UberXWhip said:


> Pilots make good money and don't provide their own airplanes, so no, this is nothing like the airlines. People use Uber because it's convenient, the cars are clean, and the drivers are polite and speak English, not because it's cheap. Uber did not need to lower fares even more than they already were. They ramble on about the 25% promotion that they paid for. That was the cost of marketing. Now with all the press and the people that are 'in the know', there is no need for a continued price cut.
> 
> Riders were already receiving a superior service at a lower price vs. the taxi companies. The rate reductions were unnecessary to keep and grow current market share, no matter what some San Fran bean counter told them at corporate. They will suffer as a company because of that move.


This is a well thought out thread. There is one glaring omission: *LYFT!
*


----------



## jo5eph

UberXWhip said:


> I just realized why I'm not getting pinged... we're all on top of each other begging for pennies...


Yeah, its like that all the time in that area.


----------



## jo5eph

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.
> 
> Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"
> 
> Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.
> 
> Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.
> 
> I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.
> 
> But seriously, something needs to be done.
> 
> P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


Yes, i did read the whole thing. Yes, this weekend was terrible. I was beginning to get alot of clients that feel that are entitled to screw up my car. Thats why a strike all labor day weekend should get their attention. Do u drive for lyft too?


----------



## MKEUber

pepelemoko said:


> Identify thyself, fool: idiot, or troll?


k, thanks for stopping by for a second and leaving your three post "contribution"


----------



## David Madrid

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.
> 
> Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"
> 
> Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.
> 
> Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.
> 
> I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.
> 
> But seriously, something needs to be done.
> 
> P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


All I can say is bravo to you..... I had to put up with the on star jack ass' s myself, after the cut began, I'm not so nice to the one Star a holes like jumping around in car, I pull over and tell them to get out or get a party bus, or respect my car. I won't put up with rude riders anymore uber doesn't pay me enough for the abuse, I won't take it and haven't since our pay cuts, and I ask them now how come you don't tip drivers, they say uber takes out the tip, I tell them that's a lie and explain our new pay cuts to them, I'm pissed too but then Saturday I picked up a driver that works for uber who told me we were going to make more money with the new ridership I just asked him to find another ride and canceled the ride and I still got a 4.8 go figure, I just shut rude people down now I won't tolerate it, I work for lyft and side car now too ****ed uber. The only reason I'm still here is to see if someone's got the guts to respond in kind. Some of the uber suckass' s should try if you can do the math make the right deductions you'll see what your really making. If you want to do a app shut down, you need to realize uber has almost everyone thinking they are making big cash, it's mostly our dumbed up youth who refuse to believe there are things that need to be deducted, gas food wear and tear ect.... dressing like your ceo. The just see the check and start telling everyone they are ballers now.


----------



## pepelemoko

MKEUber said:


> k, thanks for stopping by for a second and leaving your three post "contribution"


You're welcome


----------



## QuietViolence

jo5eph said:


> Yes, i did read the whole thing. Yes, this weekend was terrible. I was beginning to get alot of clients that feel that are entitled to screw up my car. Thats why a strike all labor day weekend should get their attention. Do u drive for lyft too?


No, I don't work for Lyft....yet. I'm gonna apply though, for them and for Sidecar. Just want to find out if a driver referral code exists, like it does on Uber, to get someone an extra benefit from my driving, if possible. I've already got one from Sidecar, just need to find one from Lyft. So it's good I joined up here, because I'm guessing somewhere on this forum is a great place to find such a thing.


----------



## LADriver

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.
> 
> Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"
> 
> Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.
> 
> Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.
> 
> I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.
> 
> But seriously, something needs to be done.
> 
> P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


 My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

David Madrid said:


> ...
> ... Saturday I picked up a driver that works for uber who told me we were going to make more money with the new ridership I just asked him to find another ride and canceled the ride ...
> ......


Unfortunately, there are too many drivers like this one, who have swallowed the Uber-hype hook, line and sinker.


----------



## fred

We provide a service twice as effective and pleasurable for riders for less than half the price so what's our compensation? More of a price cut and less comission paid. And when did Uber ever asked us if we were o.k. with that? Never. It's a fascist totalitarian regime if you ask me. No democracy whatsoever. They seem to forget were not employees, we're independent contractors, remember? And if Uber states otherwise I have my income tax 1099 form emailed by them that states that fact.


----------



## UberSF

Ever notice all these pay cuts, fees bullshit came after we were forced to sign the "arbitration only you can't sue us if you want to drive for us" contract? And when Goldman Sachs invested into it? They are the biggest slave drivers and part of the reason the economy bottomed out in 2008. Anything they stick there tentacles in turns out this way. Look up the articles on them, you'll see...


----------



## jakob

These cuts are all competition between Lyft and uber, and frankly they are trying to choke one from another out of business. That's just a business model out in real world that happens everyday


----------



## UberSF

Yep. If it keeps continuing we the people suffer.


----------



## drovetobroke91604

Great idea of a protest. Just work on proper English so people can understand what you're trying to arrange.


----------



## chi1cabby

drovetobroke91604 said:


> Great idea of a protest. Just work on proper English so people can understand what you're trying to arrange.


Really! That's all you have to say to the guy? I didn't have any problem at all understating what he wanted to convey. Reading comprehension issues, perhaps?


----------



## UberSF

Here is my follow up to Goldman Sachs a big investor into Uber....it's a couple years ago, but the business ethic is still the same if not worse. If some of you would like to know why this company operates on the shady side, this should give some insight.... http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/14/opinion/why-i-am-leaving-goldman-sachs.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0

Today, many of these leaders display a Goldman Sachs culture quotient of exactly zero percent. I attend derivatives sales meetings where not one single minute is spent asking questions about how we can help clients. It's purely about how we can make the most possible money off of them. If you were an alien from Mars and sat in on one of these meetings, you would believe that a client's success or progress was not part of the thought process at all.

This Rolling Stone piece will also give some insight into the Uber biz model.....http://www.rollingstone.com/politic...the-mega-banks-most-devious-scam-yet-20140212

If some of you think this is complete bullshit and it's the American way of doing business? Then you get what you deserve. Fair warning


----------



## Worcester Sauce

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.
> 
> Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"
> 
> Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.
> 
> Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.
> 
> I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.
> 
> But seriously, something needs to be done.
> 
> P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


Extremely well put!! I have only been doing this for two weeks and I already have no trust for mu Uber "parent partner".


----------



## drovetobroke91604

I live near that spot in north Hollywood and I'll gladly show up. I have not bothered logging into my app in over a week due to the pay cut


----------



## SupaJ

LAuberXman said:


> Hi everyone who driving in Los Angeles.*On September 2 Tuesday at 6PM will be UberX protest regarding PRICE CUTS.*For now there will be around 800 drivers,please come over and invite more people who driving for UberX. We are trying to invite more.More drivers more powerful protest.We are not fool to drive for 1.10$ 1ml.
> THE PLACE is
> *Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604
> Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604
> Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604
> Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604
> Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604
> Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604
> Ventura Blvd & Lankershim Blvd Los Angeles, CA 91604*


----------



## chi1cabby

This UberPeople.net thread gets linked to an article on the protests!

*Frustrated Uber drivers take to the streets to protest shrinking fares*
http://pando.com/2014/09/03/frustrated-uber-drivers-take-to-the-streets-to-protest-shrinking-fares/


----------



## chi1cabby

*Uber unrest: Drivers in Los Angeles protest the slashing of rates*

*http://www.salon.com/2014/09/03/uber_unrest_drivers_in_los_angeles_protest_the_slashing_of_rates/*


----------



## OldTownSean

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber unrest: Drivers in Los Angeles protest the slashing of rates*
> 
> *http://www.salon.com/2014/09/03/uber_unrest_drivers_in_los_angeles_protest_the_slashing_of_rates/*


Maybe we can get a visit from Obama if we loot and burn stuff like in Ferguson.


----------



## QuietViolence

chi1cabby said:


> This UberPeople.net thread gets linked to an article on the protests!
> 
> *Frustrated Uber drivers take to the streets to protest shrinking fares*
> http://pando.com/2014/09/03/frustrated-uber-drivers-take-to-the-streets-to-protest-shrinking-fares/


Huh, never had my opinion quoted in an article before. That's a neat feeling. I hope it helps get the word out.


----------



## chi1cabby

@QuietViolence did you submit this yourself or is Stopuber.com plagiarizing?

http://www.stopuber.com/driving-la-since-latest-pay-cut/


----------



## toi

Lyft drivers mostly have a very low investment in vehicles compared to uberx drivers. So no car payments= less prone to cheaper fares.


----------



## QuietViolence

chi1cabby said:


> @QuietViolence did you submit this yourself or is Stopuber.com plagiarizing?
> 
> http://www.stopuber.com/driving-la-since-latest-pay-cut/


That was posted with permission. Someone messaged me and asked if they could share my opinion, and I figured the more people that could see it, the better.


----------



## Farman vegas

QuietViolence said:


> Okay, let me start by saying this is just ridiculous, and I really don't know if this post belongs in the Pay or Complaints category...since it's basically a complaint about the pay cut.
> 
> I've been driving for Uber since December, and this is the third pay cut I've seen in LA. First, they dropped the prices in January to stir up more business, and that was fine because A) It was legitimately pretty dead at that point and B) They ALSO dropped the commission they took from the drivers from 20% to 5%. Honestly, I thought all that was pretty heroic at the time. Then, a few months later, they put the commission back to 20% but kept the rates the same, BUT WAIT, they told us, it's okay, because we're getting an incentive of $1 per ride! Still a pay cut, but they were trying to soften the blow, I guess.
> 
> Now, in the past month or so, it's been one thing after another. First, we're informed that the $1 incentive will not last forever and will be yanked away whenever they feel like it. Next, oh, by the way, we're charging $10 a week for use of the phone. And they tell us this was always a thing that was never enforced, and they're just telling us about it now, but it's okay, because they're comping it until, once again, they feel like stopping. And then they tell us that, for MONTHS, they've been charging the riders less and just never told us about it (I heard from one of the riders about a month ago), and they've been paying the difference out of pocket and "Oh, did you notice you've been making more money? Wasn't that nice? Well, surprise! That's done now, but weren't we nice for paying the difference out of pocket?"
> 
> Driving at the new rates is a nightmare. One $4 fare after another, and with each of them, I'm just thinking, "This should be $6-7, and just last week, it was." It adds up or, more properly, really doesn't, very fast. But almost as bad as the pay cut itself is the smile the company continuously tries to paint on it. Each time there's been a cut, there's an email saying, "You see, though you'll be making less each trip, you'll actually just be making the same amount of money because you'll have more trips! Uber is getting bigger! Isn't that great?!" Yes, I'll be doing more work for less money and you expect me to smile and be happy the company is doing well, despite the fact that this is my only job and it was a pain BEFORE all of this? I signed off earlier than usual last night because I was honestly almost in tears because of my frustration. I just could not continue to put a happy face on this insanity for the sake of the riders. It makes me think that the company thinks I am deeply stupid.
> 
> Also, has anyone else experienced more clientele that are...problematic? When I first started, I didn't get a ride that I felt deserved a one-star rating for the first two months, and I got maybe two more after that. Three one-star rides in 8 months sounds great. (For the record, I only work a couple nights a week, so that might explain the low numbers). Anyway, I've had that many one-stars in the past two nights, and a bunch more that don't get more than a three-star rating. And in general, it takes a lot for me to rate someone below a five. So yes, more business is great, but as a female driver in Los Angeles at night, the last thing I want is riders that make me feel unsafe.
> 
> I don't know if a strike is the answer because I honestly don't believe that Uber cares, but I know there is no one person I can go to to air these frustrations. What, am I gonna send this essay to the partnersla email? I'll just get a copy-paste reply that answers nothing. In my eight months with Uber, I've met maybe three other Uber drivers in person, and those were all by chance. The nature of our jobs makes organization very difficult, and the god-awful economy assures that too many people are afraid of not having the little money we're given to do anything about these pay cuts.
> 
> But seriously, something needs to be done.
> 
> P.S. To any person who read all the way to the end of that, bravo. You're kinda my hero on this awful weekend.


Your post got put on the financial times online yesterday. Good job


----------



## rtaatl

One of my colleagues who I make runs for forwarded this to me the other day....damn is all I can say


----------



## Rosita22

I feel you, GF. Same sentiments here, exactly. It's heartbreaking, depressing, to be spending $30 every day on gas to keep our guests cool & comfortable in the heat. Driving 18 minutes for a $4 fare (less than $3.20 with commission); or 55 minutes to get paid less than $20 after commissions. My hourly take home after commissions, fees, gas this week is $7 freaking dollars. And then you consider wear & tear on your vehicle. It's a total wash.

I'm done. It's not worth it. I can no longer afford to drive Uber.

In New York and Boston drivers are banding together and taking legal action for unfair labor practices....


----------



## LAuberX

Friday, September 12th 2014

I worked 12 hours, 1pm to 1am.

20 trips, 247 miles. $230.00 gross $20+$42 to uber
fuel $37.05, wear and tear $24.70 

$106.25/12= $8.85 per hour.


----------



## LookyLou

LAuberX said:


> Friday, September 12th 2014
> 
> I worked 12 hours, 1pm to 1am.
> 
> 20 trips, 247 miles. $230.00 gross $20+$42 to uber
> fuel $37.05, wear and tear $24.70
> 
> $106.25/12= $8.85 per hour.


Right about where they want you unfortunately


----------



## toi

Thats what most only dispatch dependent cabbies make . $8 to $12 range working long hours. 
Not sure why people thought they'd make $25-$35 hour for long long time in uber platform.if it is too good to be true it usually really isn't true
Only possible way thats happening is doing uber black and soliciting your livery biz.


----------



## QuietViolence

Farman vegas said:


> Your post got put on the financial times online yesterday. Good job


Seriously, my ego would be off the charts right now, except no changes have been brought about.


----------



## UberNation

Last night was my first night driving since the pay cuts went were enacted. Horrible. I worked from 6pm to 12am and my total fares were $87. I was driving in LA. Tonight, I stayed in OC and started at 330pm and stopped at 1030pm with total fares being $140. Again, horrible. I had around 10 trips cancelled and my phone cancelled about 5 in addition to the 10. My phone also started hanging up my and just lagged. I couldn't log back on for over 30 minutes. This was during surge, too.

My primary job is ramping up and I won't be driving much at all anymore. I have plenty of OT available to me now so Uber can go **** themselves. I'm going to create an anonymous Twitter account and start *****ing. I don't anticipate any good coming from it but at least I can vent when I get cancellation after cancellation. 

Maybe I'll accidentally drop my Uber phone in some dog crap when out walking my dog. Gee, I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## chi1cabby

I think this graphic by Rachel Galindo would make an eye-catching and fitting emblem for protesting drivers.


----------



## BLove

Respond to: "QuietViolence's Essay at top

Hi All,

I just started driving for Uber this weekend. I applied two weeks ago. I was apprehensive about Uber because it seemed scammish, but I did some due diligence and found out they are a real company with real drivers. That said, the ad said "make $1,000 a week." Hmmmm...

I chose to be conservative and read the ad's invisible fine print; the $1,000 a week meant $500 a week after any 1099 expenses. In the process of waiting for my account to become active, I was applying for an apartment and a guy who was also applying also works with Uber. He asked me if I knew what was up with the pay. He was driving this summer making $1,000 a week and he said it dropped to like half of that. I figured he must have hit a lull, no biggie. Well, I think my conservative estimate was wayyy too generous.

I drove for 12.5 hours and made $137. That's about $11 an hr. And, I created an expense spreadsheet to cost against my hourly rate to get my bottom line after these deductions:

daily insurance expense
daily lease expense (not an Uber lease)
gas expense
meals
self employment tax
Uber's 20%
any other miscellaneous biz expenses
My gross hourly rate based on these expenses is $8.36 an hr. My net hourly rate after taxes is $3.73 an hr. That's not going to pay all of my other personal living expenses (rent, food, etc.)

I moved to California to establish residency for grad school for next fall. I thought I would get a job by the end of August with my administrative/higher ed experience, but smaller employers are paying little to nothing and are afraid to hire someone with a tone of experience. I only took Uber because I needed to generate income now. I am awaiting interviews at universities and some large companies for administrative positions I've applied to. But, they take up to 45 days to interview and offer jobs ( I know, I served on search committees in my most recent position).

Apparently, Uber's ads for up to $1,000 a week are legit in that they use the phrase "up to," so it is not false advertising. And, their contract allows for them to make any changes they want in their business, no matter how it affects the drivers. This is because we are contractors with them; at will employment, and as contractors we cannot hold them accountable to anything except for the technical issues of their app, and only if it is an app issue and not a user issue.

What I am seeing of this business model is that it is a system in which the corporation will always earn money because they will always have drivers, just not the same drivers. Drivers will leave because they don't earn enough, and new drivers will sign up because they need the job. And, some drivers will stay and work 50-60 hours a week just to make enough to live on. I won't do that. That's not living if all you're doing is working.

So, I'm hoping after I've put in some full-time hours this week that I will see a significant increase in my pay. I am relocating to San Francisco North bay, so hopefully I'll find a market that's remote enough that I will get high paying trips. I enjoy meeting people and doing the driving, I'm just disappointed in the actual pay vs. advertised possible pay and the expenses as an Independent Contractor for this company. Unfortunately, a strike is not possible, but there are other options.

Even if they change their fares or other terms (without notice, because that's what Uber drivers agreed to when they signed up) and drivers continue to earn less, Uber still makes its collective revenue from ALL drivers. That is, for example, if your city has 1000 drivers and they are each making $1,000 a week, Uber makes $200,000 a week. And, if you're not making that $1,000 a week (which is more likely the case) they are still making their 20%, so we cannot strike. They'll just blow up advertising for more drivers if we stop driving.

What we can do is drive for Uber and expect that they will change the fare structure and make some incentives that are consistent with retaining good people who can do the work. We can come together to propose that they increase their pricing with a gas tax to riders and decrease their 20% cut to 10%. Riders need to get from point B to point B, let them pay for gas. Uber would still make $100,000 a week. That's plenty of capital to invest in Apple, Google, or to build up the company to eventually do an IPO. And, maybe then they can offer drivers stock options...

Well, to Uber's credit, if you have an iPhone 4G or higher, you can now have the app installed so you don't have to pay the app fee. But, I have to see an improvement to my first two days' income or else I won't make ends meet unless I get one of the day jobs I'm waiting to hear back from.

I do hope all Uber drivers will consider my above suggestion and come together to pursue some commission structure changes. But until then, here is some advice. I am not a financial advisor, nor do I claim to provide the following advice for any fee, and you may take it and apply it of your own volition:

Manage your Uber driving like a business. Expense the costs I mentioned above. Be sure to write off all expenses when you do your taxes. You should get credited for a portion of your business expenses, especially if you end up with a negative revenue or low revenue. Your gross income tax rate will be reduced by your expenses in addition to your standard deduction. So, you just might get a refund, provide you pay your taxes quarterly.

That said, don't quit your day job. And, if you don't have one yet, keep applying for a day job.

BLove


----------



## chi1cabby

Hi @BLove ! Welcome to the forum!
That's quite a first post!


----------



## BLove

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @BLove ! Welcome to the forum!
> That's quite a first post!


Thanks. I was frustrated with the outcome of my first weekend, and I've been reading a lot of drivers' comments on various sites that their income is too low. It seems to me, McDonald's or any other food chain would be a better option, but I have to see how it is this next week working full time and how it will be in the North bay. I'm applying to grad schools there too, and if Uber pays better there (more rides, etc.) I'll stick around.

Alas, the conditions of an employer's economy. Maybe we need to start our own biz. Any ideas?

BLove


----------



## chi1cabby

Don't be overly discouraged. You are new to this, so there is a lot of room to improve your actual earnings over time with fine tuning your hours and areas that you work in.
It has been a tough going lately for drivers in markets with lowered rates. But most drivers still want to try to make a go of it for a variety of reasons.


----------



## BLove

Ok.
Thanks for the positive support. I'm not discouraged, yet. I am new and I do need to fine-tune. I am making a go of it because I need the income. The insurance, lease and employment tax expenses all come right back. It's the gas expense and miscellaneous expenses (meals, a charger for the iPhone) that won't come back until tax-time. There has to be an improvement though. $8.36 is less than minimum wage. I'll ind the right areas. Thanks so much...


----------



## toi

BLove said:


> Thanks. I was frustrated with the outcome of my first weekend, and I've been reading a lot of drivers' comments on various sites that their income is too low. It seems to me, McDonald's or any other food chain would be a better option, but I have to see how it is this next week working full time and how it will be in the North bay. I'm applying to grad schools there too, and if Uber pays better there (more rides, etc.) I'll stick around.
> 
> Alas, the conditions of an employer's economy. Maybe we need to start our own biz. Any ideas?
> 
> BLove


It is called uber black


----------

